# Foreign or US cobalt poison?



## Bottleman (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello. Do any of you poison collectors know if this is an American poison or a foreign one? Itâ€™s a triangle shape and is embossed with Poison on the front and has a place for a label on the back. Also vertical ribs on the other side. It stands 3 Â¼ inches high too.

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## bungabottleman (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi

 I am pretty sure that this is a american posion.


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 12, 2005)

The vertical ribs are more characteristic of English bottles, but it may be American.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 20, 2005)

looks English to me.


----------



## grdigger35 (Mar 20, 2005)

Where's grimdigger when you need him. He would be able to tell if it's English or not.


----------



## grimdigger1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Not 100 % certain on the origins of this one..
 Have dug many 100s of poisons over  the years and have never had one this shape although i have seen them for sale in auctions and shows..
 Would tend to side with them be a US bottle


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 21, 2005)

unfortuately it appears to have a mold number and not a maker symbol on bottom so unless you find one with a label, find it in a glass maker catalog, or figure out where people are digging them you may never know.


----------



## Bottleman (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for all of the replies. Its really hard find out because US and English poisons can look very similar. My personal opinion is that its US but thatâ€™s only a guess. Someday I may figure it out.

 ~~Tom


----------



## David E (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Tom, I had an "Owl" drugstore cobalt poison USA, looked same as yours except
 for the ribs.
 Dave


----------

